# Drivers Licence



## fadin (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, i have drivers licence form both Jordan and UAE for more than 5 years each. I have the PR to Australia and moving next month, should i take driving lessons there in order to obtain the Australia licence? or what is exactly the procedure.

Thanks
J


----------

